

Unable to download free book from Google play without credit card - casouniquo
http://i.imgur.com/NRBIAf3.jpg

======
dylz
This is expected behaviour -- you need a credit card linked to Play.

Not a bug.

~~~
casouniquo
i can download free apps without credit card. Why not the same with books? And
only around 9% of population in India have credit cards.

~~~
dylz
Then use a debit card?

~~~
casouniquo
Indian debit cards are not accepted in Google play store.

~~~
mercule
What about gift cards?

